# Bosch Injectors



## 13thnorth (Apr 20, 2009)

1986 GTI 

A while back I was searching for the infamous GTI injectors that cost about 60 a piece. I have heard that the Injectors out of a 93 Mercedes are quite similar, If not Identical. 

So my question is, can anyone prove this to be true. Also does anyone know the model of the Mercedes.

Also related to this topic: I'm searching for braided fuel line 

All help appreciated :beer:


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Many or all the CIS injectors for Mercedes are the same as far as function, fit and delivery goes, but are made from brass instead. Braided lines will be a problem as VW only sells what they have left in warehouses, and that is not much anymore. For most models they have only one or two of the lines still for sale and for some models they stopped all together. I would suggest looking in strip yards and the sites like Ebay. If you plan to keep the car, get a good used set or one at a time until you have a set for back-up. You could have a company make them also, but I can't comment on price.


----------



## earplug (Aug 10, 2008)

here you go for the braided lines

http://cgi.ebay.ca/VW-Mk2-85-88-Gol...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories?hash=item53dd1355e2


----------



## 13thnorth (Apr 20, 2009)

So the Mercedes Injectors are made from brass? I'm assuming that the vw injectors are a different alloy and thats the reason for the price jump. No doubt I'd rather have sturdy steel than soft brass. 

thanks for the links. 

Input still appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## salz2135 (Sep 18, 2006)

I run the mercedes brass injectors on my 87 Jetta. They work great.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Do you need injector lines? I have some for sale and I think my brother has some from a mkII GLI that he would part with.


----------



## G_King (Sep 22, 2009)

part#0437502047 
they work great. direct swap.
https://www.autohausaz.com/search/product.aspx?sid=ytcgut55cmog3ta00w10z0jf&partnumber=0437502047


----------



## 13thnorth (Apr 20, 2009)

ps2375 said:


> Do you need injector lines? I have some for sale and I think my brother has some from a mkII GLI that he would part with.


I could use those lines. I found some on Ebay. name your price.


----------



## 13thnorth (Apr 20, 2009)

G_King said:


> part#0437502047
> they work great. direct swap.
> https://www.autohausaz.com/search/product.aspx?sid=ytcgut55cmog3ta00w10z0jf&partnumber=0437502047


Thanks :thumbup: These are at least they are reasonably priced. Did you have to buy all of the o rings separately?


----------



## G_King (Sep 22, 2009)

ja


----------

